# Nimbus Steam Cleaners



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi everybody

i'm a new to detailing. i'm thinking of buying a steam cleaner. I've read a lot on DW, and learned a lot too. Thanks very much for your contribution.:thumb:

I'd like to have more reviews on the nimbus 23 and 2000. 

I've read Caledonia's posts several times, the pics are :speechles:speechles
absolutely magnificent.

yet, somewhere i read that Gordon had a small problem with the machine and someone else sent the Nimbus 2000 for repairs. though the issue as Gordon stated was minor, this has given me food for thought because i'm very far from you all. Actually, i live in Mauritius. 

but i'm really impressed with Gordon's pics using the Nimbus. 

Please do advise and give your reviews on the Nimbus 23 and 2000. If you had minor problems what exactly you did? If i have a problem here with the machine how will l be able to manage?

i've planned to start with the cleaning part first (but in a green and eco-friendly style) , then move onto the more delicate processes.

Your advice would be most welcome.

Thanks a lot :wave:

:driver::driver::car:


----------



## mitchcook (Oct 6, 2009)

Nimbus claims itself to be a small company and so they're there for the customer don't use retailers etc...
However. I'm not trying to beat up on anybody...
But I've sent several emails to them with questions on their products with no reply whatsoever.
It seems like they put out great products, but they don't care about the customer? Or maybe it's just me.


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Funnily Enough, I emailed them too -twice- and got no response. I was going to order one but since I got no reply I decided against it. If they can't take a few minutes to answer a question from a potential customer then they won't be getting any of my hard earned.

Just my 2p

Ally


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks Ally & Mitch

i've experienced the same thing, waiting their response to arrive in my mail box everyday....in vain. 

but found somebody offering it on ebay uk. Still i'm waiting for the guy to contact me icw shipping to Mauritius.

Anyway, good steamers are not available here locally and if you have other suggestions, you are welcome.

Thanks


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

If it's any help, I have a Nilfisk steamtech 520, and it's an excellent machine, used it on a lot details, and it cleaned the old oven beautifully..


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

thanks gstix
i'm having a look at the Nilfisk


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

unless your using it daily you don't really need to spend that money on a steam cleaner.


----------



## zckid (Mar 6, 2010)

Hi DiamondShine

Sure i'm gonna use the steam cleaner very often, almost daily.

But can't get the guy selling nimbus on ebay and the nimbus company is not replying to any inquiries either.


----------



## mitchcook (Oct 6, 2009)

I love the way the nimbus steam cleaners seem to work and would be willing to pay the price for one.
But I have quite simply given up. And I hope that they realize this.


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

I am slightly dismayed and disheartened about this thread.
When I purchased my steamer the customer service was second to none and could not fault them.

But going by the post in this thread. It certainly looks as things have changed for the worse. I do hope they manage to turn this around. But time will tell.
Gordon.


----------



## PJM (Jan 23, 2010)

in that case this will do the job just as well. (if not better)

http://www.cleantek.co.uk/vpke2001.htm


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

I managed to get a Nimbus 1300 from the same place as Gordon. Here we go.

It was ordered on Feb 18th this year it arrived 1.5 - 2 months later.

It seems that the Nimbus place in Italy (that is where they were comming from) were sodding about with the order.

IF numbus are reading this.... GET YOUR THUMB OUT YOUR **** AND LEARN HOW TO DELIVER GOODS!!!!! 

At the same time as I was waiting for the steam cleaner I colleague in the office ordered some nintendo stuff from Japan. It got here within 3 days. Why nimbus can't do the same I dont know. Granted steam cleaners are a little bigger but then again nimbus should be used to sending goods out by now.

This is all put to one side when they arrive in the UK. I have managed to get the Guy on the phone from here:

http://www.nimbus-steamcleaners.co.uk/product_range.htm

He seemed an ok guy really. I could see how PI$$ED off he was getting waiting for the delivery. Here is a good bit.  When the chap at the above web site got the 1300 in it was sent by next day and it DID get here next day.:thumb::thumb: So cant really can't have a go at him for delivery.

So far I have got a carpet looking lovely, cleaned the cooker up really quite well and managed to test it on a car.

My dads Honda FRV was the test subject. Never had the arches really cleaned before.

WORD OF ADVICE (READ): When using a steam cleaner on a car DON'T stick your head under it with the cleaner so you can see what is going to happen and do close your mouth. All the Sh** under the arch decided to leave really quickly when hit with steam at 60+ PSI. Got quite a kick this steam cleaner

YES I know now.....:wall:

As far as the product goes it is really really good. Very happy. As far as the nimbus stockist (UK), wasn't easy getting in touch but kept his word and for Nimbus Italy... WHAT THE BLOODY HELL ARE YOU DOING??? Stop making your UK distributer look bad!!!!!!


----------



## keiron99 (Nov 7, 2009)

qstix said:


> If it's any help, I have a Nilfisk steamtech 520, and it's an excellent machine, used it on a lot details, and it cleaned the old oven beautifully..


After a bad experience with a Nimbus, I am looking at this Nilfisk (I have had one of their vacuums for years). The specs seem very similar to the Nimbus 1300.

One thing confuses me though, it says 4.2 bar on the description but in the user manual the smaller print says "working pressure 3.8 bar". What does this mean? In the real world, is this significantly lower than the 4.5bar of the Nimbus?

Also, the more expensive 5IH model has _lower _pressure. That doesn't seem to make sense?


----------



## mrgaryme (Oct 22, 2009)

Having owned a nimbus 23 for just under a year I would certainly not recommend one for heavy duty use. Its poorly made, the accessories are cheap and nasty and I was lucky enough that mine broke down while under the one year warranty. For £375, look on ebay for a 2nd hand osprey model - made in england, unlike rover this company is top bannana. Their machines cost £1000`s, I know own one - its made rugged and more than capable of theb job its made for. the accessories will last and last. for your info, my nimbus 23 sold for £190 on ebay - quite good value you might say - no beacuse once its out of warranty its fit for the bin


----------



## revolver (Jan 22, 2010)

after a lot of problems with the website and deliveries nimbus have sorte all the problems out and can be reached on [email protected]
jim armstrong is the man who runs it and can sort any problems out


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

revolver said:


> after a lot of problems with the website and deliveries nimbus have sorte all the problems out and can be reached on [email protected]
> jim armstrong is the man who runs it and can sort any problems out


I don't understand businesses using Live mail rather than a proper bona fide business email address. I always think they aren't quite right and avoid doing business with them. They don't cost a fortune to get.....


----------



## HebdenDave (Mar 7, 2011)

Superspec said:


> I don't understand businesses using Live mail rather than a proper bona fide business email address. I always think they aren't quite right and avoid doing business with them. They don't cost a fortune to get.....


Got to agree there fella


----------



## Obsessed Merc (Apr 10, 2011)

HebdenDave said:


> Got to agree there fella


+1 on that aspect. It costs hardly anything to sort out a proper domain email address, less if you do it yourself. Attention to detail, in my eyes. A business with an aol / hotmail style address always gets a riskdisk credit check before I purchase and often then I pass them over.


----------



## mike jones (May 2, 2011)

Shame that Nimbus customer service lets them down.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Revolver just made the one post...HMMMM..


----------



## mejinks (Nov 22, 2009)

The site is also gone


----------



## TriBorG (Feb 14, 2007)

So what about something like this

http://tinyurl.com/3toe3lv

Not for day to day would this be good for ovens and general steam cleaning ?


----------



## gunnvald (Apr 12, 2013)

Look at the VX5000 ,sold in US by several but mainly from http://www.detailingsuccess.com/vapor-steamers/ , he was one of the first to use Steam in detailing , and so far I have found that http://www.tpaimpex.it/pages/products.php?lang=en&sez=310 is the Italian producer , but I dont know who is selling them , I want to order from Italy for myself. This steamer has been famous for 8 hour work , 5 days a week, year after year, and with fingertip control , in the states it has a price of $795.


----------

